Ask HN: What are the most enjoyable language/framework you build projects with? - ahmedbaracat
======
jadzia-dev
UI wise: React JS with hooks. I can build everything on the webserver side and
do everything with Async requests. It's great... as for on the webserver
side... let's just say Not Python.

~~~
RMPR
> let's just say Not Python

I'm genuinely interested in learning the reason here

~~~
jadzia-dev
I deeply dislike the almost lack of compile time errors in Python. I like my
programming language which as long as I know what I'm doing it will likely be
correct once it compiles.

~~~
gas9S9zw3P9c
How is that different from JS, which you say is your favorite? Sure, you can
have Typescript, but you can type your Python code as well and use something
like mypy. I would understand disliking Python if you said your favorite was
something compiled like Go or Rust, but it's surprising to me you dislike
Python so much while still liking JS.

------
kugelblitz
I went from Laravel (PHP) to Symfony (PHP) to Flask (Python), and Django
(Python). Django feels the best to build medium-big stuff quickly, but all of
the ones mentioned above are decent. Frontend-wise Angular feels too bloated,
Vue.js 2 is nice (waiting for v3), but looking into Svelte and feeling excited
about it.

CSS I'm comfortable with Bootstrap and Bulma, but want to look into Tailwind
for future projects.

------
photawe
C# / WPF. Unfortunately, it's become obsolete (WPF), and M$ is pushing UWP
into view. I have lots and lots and lots of issues with that, I could probably
write a book on it.

They're working on WinUI 3.0, and that __should __be the holy grail of UIs
(when it comes to C#). I 'm pretty skeptical, so we'll see...

------
gls2ro
1\. Ruby on Rails - can prototype very fast SaaS like products while still
enjoying the language

2\. Elixir with Phoenix - building my first product with it and I like how it
pushes me to think more about my code

------
penguinjeff
For web applications: Django. For Linux desktop applications: GTK+. For
"portable" desktop applications: Qt (because of its tooling).

------
racingfox
Svelte/Sapper

------
codegeek
As a Rookie: Go without any frameworks. Also very curious about Phoenix/Elixir

As a pro: Laravel/PHP.

------
Lionga
Flutter

------
sethammons
Go. No frameworks.

------
throwaway63839
Spring boot + JSP for me.

------
redhale
.NET Core / C#

------
claudiug
ruby + rails for web qt for desk vuejs for js

------
gt2
Ruby on Rails

------
galaxyLogic
Pharo

------
misterioss
Next.js and Sequelize

